# san mai - first dabbles at kitchen knife!



## John N (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, Im a regular lurker on KKF. I enjoy forging, and messing around with steel but make very (very) few knives. 

Decided recently to try and finish the odd one so have had a crack at a kitchen knife. Steel is 304 and 316 stainless over a core of O1. Horrible mix to forge, and even worse to grind ! it kept moving every which way. 

The grind is a blended convex, tried to keep it thin behind the edge, ground it to about 0.005" before sharpening.

There is some distal taper down the length, TBH I would have put a bit more in if it was a mono steel blade but I didn't forge enough taper in, so would have lost to much of the cladding if id put a more aggressive taper into it !

Sorry for terrible pics - me and phone were having a bad day! Will try and get some better pics at some point, anyhoo, all comments appreciated  (its not glued up yet, hence the gaps at the bolster)

blade is about 240mm, handle is about 140mm. Seems to cut ok with the polished 2nd'dary bevel I put on it (no stones :O)


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful knife you got there. Love that handle


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 13, 2013)

:ubersexy:


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks great! Looks like it would come out pretty nice with a quick etch as well


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well done. The handle it a bit to busy for me, but the wood in the middle is really nice looking!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice. Looks like she's got her curves in all the right places.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like it would be a prep machine!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 13, 2013)

beautiful. Really impressive for your first kitchen knife.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like a very useful shape. Nice job


----------



## John N (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words!

The blade had a couple of hours etch in hot HCL, the pattern in the stainless 'mascus is a lot more visible to the eye than my phone camera!

Just to clarify, I have made the odd kitchen knife in the past - this is the first one I have actually thought about what Im doing though!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 19, 2013)

John that knife looks absolutely stunning man.


----------

